# IBS and vision changes



## melly1979 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have had terrible IBS for the past 3months where my stomach has not gone down at all.... it is currently 41 inches!!!!! I work as a health care assistant, the past week I have noticed vison changes and have had feels of nervousness. Everything around me seems surreal, I can see but it when I walk it seems like Im drunk. I have increased thirst and have a heavy head and have a feeling of dread. This happens from the moment I wake up to the moment I go to sleep its taking over me. Can anyone give me advice???? thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you been to the Doctor??? I mean you work as a healthcare assistant... right?? Also if you are on an antispasmodic for your IBS ... they can have side effects similiar to what you describe.But really.. go to the Dr!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some drugs used to treat IBS can have side effects like that. IBS shouldn't. Time to see your doctor for either a medication review or to see what else is going on.


----------

